# CPAP Machine



## Dave Stalcup (Mar 30, 2012)

I have a CPAP machine I must use when I sleep, I will be riding coach from Los Angeles to Portland, OR. How can I assure to be able to have a plugin? Thanks


----------



## Trogdor (Mar 30, 2012)

Most Superliner coaches have been fitted with outlets at each seat. I don't know if they all have, yet, but chances are pretty good. Even if your coach doesn't, speak with an attendant when you board and explain the situation and they should be able to move you to a car that does.

Also, even for the coaches that don't, there were plugs near seats 19 and 55 on the upper level (don't know about the lower level) so that coach cleaners would have access to an outlet to vacuum.


----------



## Shortline (Mar 30, 2012)

Also, be prepared for some potential issues. On one trip, mine kept kicking off, and gave me error messages saying the hard drive was having failures, or something. When I got home, it worked fine. I don't think the electric on trains is "clean" voltage, and mine just had problems with it. It's a higher end HPAP though, if you have a older style machine, it may not have as much of a problem.


----------



## benjibear (Mar 30, 2012)

I am also on CPAP. I think I would find it extremely difficult to use in a coach seat.

Where do you put the machine? Hold it or on the pull out table? Possibly people around you may find it extremely annoying especaily if you need to share a seat. Do you need a humidifier and how will the water be when the train rocks? Is electric reliable enough on a train to operate it (i.e. I know my lap top sometimes loses power quite regularly)?

Beleive me I understand how having sleep apnea is but I am not sure taking it on the train, especially in coach, would work that well.


----------



## Blackwolf (Mar 30, 2012)

The issues of a CPAP in coach are good ones to bring up, but I know that CPAP machines are capable of being used on a train. I have traveled with several members of my family as well as friends overnight in sleeper, all of whom used a CPAP and they were successful. So, it can certainly be done!


----------



## zephyr17 (Mar 30, 2012)

benjibear said:


> I am also on CPAP. I think I would find it extremely difficult to use in a coach seat.
> 
> Where do you put the machine? Hold it or on the pull out table? Possibly people around you may find it extremely annoying especaily if you need to share a seat. Do you need a humidifier and how will the water be when the train rocks? Is electric reliable enough on a train to operate it (i.e. I know my lap top sometimes loses power quite regularly)?
> 
> Beleive me I understand how having sleep apnea is but I am not sure taking it on the train, especially in coach, would work that well.


On the question of CPAP on a train, I have been on CPAP therapy since 1992. I have traveled literally tens of thousands of miles with a CPAP with little problem, and I have pretty high pressure (14 inches). My current machine is only a couple of years old, and is a Respironics (pretty much the standard brand) with all the electronic whiz-bangs, so if it was that sensitive to power fluctuations, I think I'd know it. I always have a sleeper, though.

The electricity is generally reliable. There was one instance that the power went out just in my car. A breaker needed to be reset in the middle of the night. I found the Assistant Conductor in the dining car, explained the situation, and he was able to reset it and all was well. HEP sometimes goes off for switching and occasionally for maintenance reasons at stops (this affects me on a regular basis in Spokane). I usually wake up if the machine goes off. I know what it is and just stay up until HEP is restored. I have never had a problem with sustained failure, although that may happen someday.

As to the humidifier, I started CPAP therapy before humidifiers were in general use, and have only had a humidifier the last couple of years, so it is a matter of comfort but I can deal with going without it. At first, after I got the humidifier, I just disconnected it on the train and toughed it out dry. Last couple of trips, I just filled the humidifier a bit less than half full, enough for one night, so routine sloshing due to train movement wouldn't slosh it out into the mechanism.

This doesn't address coach issues, such as placement, other travelers, etc. I can see how that could be difficult, and have never tried it. But general use and function of a CPAP on the train, no insurmountable problems.


----------



## Shortline (Mar 30, 2012)

If it helps, mine is a Resmed S-9, and It was on a Viewliner sleeper where it did not work well, both directions. I ended up just turning it off in the middle of the night both nights. This was on the crescent, maybe it's better on Superliner equipment?


----------



## zephyr17 (Mar 30, 2012)

Shortline said:


> If it helps, mine is a Resmed S-9, and It was on a Viewliner sleeper where it did not work well, both directions. I ended up just turning it off in the middle of the night both nights. This was on the crescent, maybe it's better on Superliner equipment?


I do ride mostly on Superliners, but I did five trips in Viewliner roomettes in the late 90's and didn't have any problems, but in the 1990s I was still using my first, 1992 vintage, brick of a CPAP, which doesn't have any electronic controls or monitoring, and is pretty much just a basic air compressor. Pressure is set using a set screw. I used it for 15 years before I had it replaced, it still works and I keep it at my current pressure as a backup unit. That thing is not sensitive to anything. If it has juice that is anything close to 110V, it works.

I've used my more "modern" replacements on Superliners (and on Via) without problems, though. If my current one does start acting up on train trips, I luckily have the option of just taking my old "brick" instead and go without the humidifier and ramping, and live with much noisier compressor.

One thing I know about my current Respironics (don't know the model) is that it will ride out a VERY brief (a second or so) power loss and keep going. It also has a feature where it automatically turns itself on if it senses you trying to breath. I seldom have to hit the "on" switch.

Good luck, Shortline, when it comes time to replace yours (which will come, the new ones only last 4 or 5 years. I am on my second "new" one) talk to your tech about a different model that might not be as sensitive.


----------



## benjibear (Mar 30, 2012)

I need to find one that will blow cold air.


----------



## SM Nelson (Mar 30, 2012)

I've used my older machine all over the world with no problems. US sleepers, never a problem. Overnight from Inverness to London, Bangkok to Chiang Mai, Bangkok to Butterworth (second class, open berths), HaNoi to DaNang, Madrid to Lisbon, several others, never a problem other than an occasional power reset that would cause a brief outage followed by power again. I've also used it flying business class to and from Asia. Never tried coach US or otherwise but I can't imagine any difficulty there either as long as an outlet exists. There are ones with battery power good for a night from what I understand but I don't know much about them.


----------



## reefgeek (Mar 30, 2012)

Mine is a recent Respironics RemStar Plus CPAP. it has worked reliably in sleepers on both Superliner and Viewliner equipment, except when the power went out at 1:00am on the Zephyr! I usually leave the humidifier section at home. I find it helps to bring some duct tape or gorilla tape to hold the unit in place.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 31, 2012)

Shortline said:


> If it helps, mine is a Resmed S-9, and It was on a Viewliner sleeper where it did not work well, both directions. I ended up just turning it off in the middle of the night both nights. This was on the crescent, maybe it's better on Superliner equipment?


That's the model I have. I've always just opted to leave it at home, but my pressure is pretty low (7"), so I can tough it out for a night or two.


----------



## Uncle Mikey (Nov 2, 2012)

I actually searched out this topic to get a sense of what other people do.

Three times, now, I've opted to buy a room (even tho' traveling solo makes that expensive) so sleeping with the CPAP would not be awkward. The first time was also before it was common to have power in Superliner coaches, so I felt I didn't have much choice. At any rate, each time, my only issues were more general sleeping-in-a-strange-bed-on-a-moving-vehicle kinds of issues than issues with the CPAP itself.

I am contemplating saving (quite a bit) of money and trying to use the CPAP in coach, but I really find it hard to imagine it actually working out well...


----------



## me_little_me (Nov 2, 2012)

zephyr17 said:


> On the question of CPAP on a train, I have been on CPAP therapy since 1992. I have traveled literally tens of thousands of miles with a CPAP with little problem, and I have pretty high pressure (14 inches). My current machine is only a couple of years old, and is a Respironics (pretty much the standard brand) with all the electronic whiz-bangs, so if it was that sensitive to power fluctuations, I think I'd know it. I always have a sleeper, though.


I also have traveled tens of thousands of miles with my CPAP. However, now when I travel, I use a battery pack designed to handle CPAPs so I never worry about having to find an available outlet on trains or hotels (U.S. B&Bs and foreign hotels are notorious for having too few outlets). It is a godsend. It is good for 3 nights w/o a humidifier or 6 hours with one (my actual testing) so I do without the humidifier on all but the longest trips. In addition, Europe thinks distilled water either doesn't exist or is worth more than gold and since that is almost a must-do for the humidifier, it is just best to leave it home or pack the humidifier in checked luggage for use after the trip just to avoid the spill issue.

On sleepers (and on Alaska and France-Ireland ferries), I simply put the CPAP on top of the battery next to me in the bed and don't have to worry about connecting an extension cord.

The battery pack has a "cigarette lighter" connection now euphemistically called "auxiliary power connection" so almost anything (cell phones, 12V fans, etc.) can be powered off it in addition to the CPAP (but not at the same time unless you have a dual "cigarette lighter" adapter. Comes with charger and cable with "cigarette lighter"plug and a set of half a dozen or so adapters.

If anyone is interested n the particular brand of battery pack I use, PM me. However I warn you, It isn't cheap with it's Lithium Ion batteries, metal case and nicely made nylon carrying case. It will set you back $300 but I'd do it again in an instant. Worth every penny. When we lost power in the middle of the night due to Sandy, I pulled it out, plugged it in and was back asleep in 5 minutes!


----------



## greatcats (Nov 3, 2012)

I just completed a Superliner sleeper trip with my BiPap, which was fine except for switching at San Antonio. I was studying the power outlets in coach. If I ever have to use my machine in coach, if anyone complains about the machine, I woukd tell them it is a whole hell of a lot better than my snoring without the machine!!!!


----------



## Nathanael (Nov 3, 2012)

benjibear said:


> I am also on CPAP. I think I would find it extremely difficult to use in a coach seat.
> 
> Where do you put the machine? Hold it or on the pull out table?


If you're relatively small, you put it under the seat in front of you. We've done this. If you have huge legs and a short mask hose, well then I don't know  Avoid the bulkhead seats, though!



> Possibly people around you may find it extremely annoying especaily if you need to share a seat.


It's way less bothersome than snoring!



> Do you need a humidifier and how will the water be when the train rocks?


Fine. Not a problem, at least with the models we've seen. If your humidifier is spill-prone, that's different, I suppose.



> Is electric reliable enough on a train to operate it (i.e. I know my lap top sometimes loses power quite regularly)?


It'll turn off intermittently when the train has its head end power switched off, which happens for a few seconds at some stations and occasionally at other times, but not very often. If you've got one which will restart automatically when the power comes back, it's fine. We've done this.



> Beleive me I understand how having sleep apnea is but I am not sure taking it on the train, especially in coach, would work that well.


Lots and lots of people have had no trouble using a CPAP on an Amtrak long distance coach; I know at least three personally.


----------



## Michele (Jan 17, 2015)

**** Moderator's note - Note the prior posts were made in 2012 ****

Hi. I will be leaving on my first amtrak ride from canada to orlando. I ordered a sleepRX mouth piece so I don't have to use CPAP on the train. It hasn't arrived yet but has good reviews. I will take it though just in case. I have massive headaches if I don't wear CPAP as my oxygen goes down too low.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 17, 2015)

Interesting, let us know how it works out!


----------

